# Soon!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope!! Sam on day 59!



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

She's moody,fussy, getting more stubborn by the minute and a slight temperature drop from yesterday! Sam is on day 59. Yesterday i let her out and she started digging in the bark chips and snapped at Jack when he tried to jump in and help. Sam has not done that before. She got growly at me last night too. Not done that before either! Took her to the groomers yesterday and the groomer has bred Goldens and Border Collies before. She said Sam looked ready to go. Her milk is in already! Not just the colustrum! I actually saw pups moving in her tummy this morning, and she is licking herself more and there is more of a discharge. I think we are on the downhill stretch now! Just have to play the waiting game and see what happens in the next 24- 48 hours! Fingers and paws crossed for us please!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,boy,any time know.Do you have a camera ready?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

More puppies !!!!!!

:greenboun


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck with the whelp! Start the cofffee, no sleep for you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like we will be getting newborn pictures very soon. Looking forward to them.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Puppies!! Going to be an exciting weekend at GRF


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you think it is sooner rather than later??? No panting or nesting yet!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Another weekend of puppy watch!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh how exciting! =) I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Be sure to update us as soon as a puppy arrives!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Be sure to update us as soon as a puppy arrives!!


She's not in labour yet. keeping a watchful eye on her temp to see if it still drops. Dropped .5 today. I hope it's soon, I hate waiting around and I want to meet all of her little babies!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Has she taken to her whelping box yet or is she still not liking it?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Has she taken to her whelping box yet or is she still not liking it?


 Not liking it!! Lies down with me or DH but not on her own.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see more puppies, Good luck!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We could start a lottery... I'm guessing the pups will arrive Tuesday.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Temp back up at midday but dropped a few points again for the afternoon test.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I cant wait to see PUPPIES!!! Make sure to let us know when it happens!!! I say Sun night!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Oooooh the waiting!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh this is SOOO exciting!! I can't wait to see the new babies! :smooch: Lexi had her first litter on day 63. Her temperature went down, then back up like Sam's is doing, between her 59-61st day. I bet any time between now and Tuesday. It sounds to me, like we will have more babies this week-end!  Yeahhh, another baby watch this week-end!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good luck Phil, very exciting, little puppies not far away now!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all. still on puppy watch! Sam's temp got up to 38 again last night (100) and this morning it has dropped to 37.1 or 98.7. that is the lowest yet!! Are we getting closer??? day 60!!! today.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed for puppies soon!!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Very exciting. For those who are guessing a day is that here (North America) or in Australia? I think they are on the other side of the international date line. 

Do you know about how many pups?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Susan6953 said:


> Very exciting. For those who are guessing a day is that here (North America) or in Australia? I think they are on the other side of the international date line.
> 
> Do you know about how many pups?


 We are 15 hours in front of the US. The x-rays showed 4 possibly 5, but they were extremely faint. Even the vet struggled to find them.... I can feel the little guys jumping around in there alright though!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Soon! I feel her pain. lol


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Soon! I feel her pain. lol


Any niggles from you yet?? i wish i could do for Sam what we can do for ourselves!! I've heard lots of stories about things to do to get human babies moving!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Temp holding at 98.7!!! No other signs yet!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Temp holding at 98.7!!! No other signs yet!! Still down from100 last night.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoping for puppies soon, Good luck!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi...since you are 15 hours ahead of us...if she is holding at that temperature....I would guess late evening Monday or early Tuesday morning. Best of luck to Sam and to you!  Such an exciting time!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Hi...since you are 15 hours ahead of us...if she is holding at that temperature....I would guess late evening Monday or early Tuesday morning. Best of luck to Sam and to you!  Such an exciting time!


 Thankyou! temp is back up again a little!! Is that your time or mine???


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your time!!  How are things progressing with Sam right now? Thinking of you both, and hoping and praying for an easy delivery for Sam, and healthy, beautiful babies!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh this is so exciting!! Can't wait to see puppy pictures. Praying for healthy puppies and a quick delivery for Sam.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

No news yet. temp has not got back up too 100 now for about 12 hours. Hovering on or about 99 and 99.4. Following me everywhere though!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess I'll start my "puppy pacing" now. Can't wait to see the pup pictures! And read the whole birthing story


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Any news yet on Sam and the puppies? Thinking of you, and looking for a new puppy post! :wave:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We're trying to be patient, waiting for news from you about Sam.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Mother nature is still toying with us!! Definitely a bit more restless today. Temp is still swinging up and down a bit, but has not gone back up to 100 for a day or so now!! I am going nuts just waiting. You would think it is me that's pregnant. Even my DH says I am nesting! The little puppers are having a party inside her though!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Your signature line says Sam is due on 3-20-09. If that is the due date then we should all relax for another 48 hours. ... Everyone except for you Phil.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Your signature line says Sam is due on 3-20-09. If that is the due date then we should all relax for another 48 hours. ... Everyone except for you Phil.


 Remember when I said I had the dates wrong? I did the signature before I realised . Blame the DH. He added the days wrong twice!! I would say 24 hours!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't hardly stand the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Just found this thread... just want to wish you all the best for a smooth whelping, can't wait to see the new litter of pups into the world safe and sound.

How exciting!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

tanyac said:


> Just found this thread... just want to wish you all the best for a smooth whelping, can't wait to see the new litter of pups into the world safe and sound.
> 
> How exciting!


Thankyou..... I hate this waiting game!!!!! Don't worry, I'll give you lots of pictures!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

WELL....here I am on my daily check on Sam and the babies!!  She certainly is keeping you right on your toes just "waiting"! , and all of us as well!! So anxious for her to have those precious babies! Goooo Sam!!!:smooch:


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Awe, PUPPIES! There's nothing sweeter in the world and I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Yaaaaaaa!! More Puppies!! cant wait to see them!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this up... do we have puppies yet????


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sam!! We at GRF are waiting!! Come on already!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

mm03gn said:


> Just wanted to bump this up... do we have puppies yet????


Not yet!! Today is day 64!! I am going insane waiting!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, even though you thought that you miscalculated perhaps it was a sign when you first wrote that the litter was due on 20th of March.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Well, even though you thought that you miscalculated perhaps it was a sign when you first wrote that the litter was due on 20th of March.


That is possible!!! it would also mean that the X-rays were taken a day or two earlier than we thought she was. hence the faint and grainy X-rays. Well it's the 19th March here already! Just waiting for Mother nature to pop in and say hello!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Our x-rays were grainy also. The vet was kind enough to scan them as jpgs for me.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

PJD001 said:


> Do you think it is sooner rather than later??? No panting or nesting yet!


Did you do a progesterone test before you bred her? That is really the only way to accurately count the days!

Good luck! For your sake, I hope it is sooner rather then later. I hate the waiting part. 

Oh! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> That is possible!!! it would also mean that the X-rays were taken a day or two earlier than we thought she was. hence the faint and grainy X-rays. Well it's the 19th March here already! Just waiting for Mother nature to pop in and say hello!


 
Well......Ms. Sam will certainly have them when SHE is good and ready! LOL I think too, that possible you may have been off a little in calculating her due date. Especially, since you mentioned the x-rays were "faint". Did you count from the first time she "tied" with the stud? If you figured it that way...she just may be waiting till up to 66 days! 
Can't wait for any report of puppies!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Temperature spiked at 2.00am this morning to 100.5. Has dropped significantly since then!!! Now down to 98.9!! Fingers crossed it's soon!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Come on lil pups.... we cant wait to see pics of you guys...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

waiting waiting waiting.... com'on Sam ....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Still waiting!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Puppies, puppies, we want puppies!!!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

:wavey:Come on Sam.....want to see those babies!!! :smooch:


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

playing the jepardy song in my head over and over, faster and faster. Sam, now is it time??? I don't want to be selfish pretty girl but I do want to see puppies!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

MaxwellSmart said:


> playing the jepardy song in my head over and over, faster and faster. Sam, now is it time??? I don't want to be selfish pretty girl but I do want to see puppies!!


 LOL..... I keep telling her it's time... a few signs here and there. following me and not letting me out of her sight (even up the flight of 16 stairs) When she's resting she wriggles around and her back leg seems to be twitching a bit on occasions or like she keeps having to move it.. Would not even touch some icecream which I offered. It's a hot day today. She licked it but didn't eat it up. I am slowly going insane waiting for her. I think she's just waiting til I totally crack!! lol.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Just waiting with you here!  Maybe very soon now, since she didn't even want ice cream! Come on Sam....we are all so anxiously waiting! Lexi didn't want anything to eat the last 12 hours before she had the puppies.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Just waiting with you here!  Maybe very soon now, since she didn't even want ice cream! Come on Sam....we are all so anxiously waiting! Lexi didn't want anything to eat the last 12 hours before she had the puppies.


 She's not panting or anything just restless and seems tired and not eating. She has been so fussy anyway through this whole pregnancy! It's goota be soon. mY luck she will start in a few hours. Late afternoon here. probably pull an all nighter.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Anythng different in the last 8 hours?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hopefully, puppy news to be posted soon???? Here we are again...all in waiting of those precious babies Sam! :smooch:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Sam is doing!


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck with the puppies. Can't wait to see pictures!:wavey:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Just found this thread and will keep you,both,in my prayers for an easy and uneventful delivery!.
Will you keep a pup?.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Any news???


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

where are those babies? It's been to quiet. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe that means she's busy with PUPPIES!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nothing yet! Day 65! have phoned the vet for advice. We will give her until tomorrow to push these guys out, then we will take her in for a consult to see what is going on!! Temp is up and down like a yo yo! Pups are still active to feel so I am not concerned yet!! Checked on her numerous times throughout the night too. Just when I think she is ready, she rolls over and sleeps again! I can't believe how close she seems but nothing yet! She is definitely more restless. Just before she was staring at her rear end...... C'mon Sam....


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the update!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope it happens soon!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought sure when I goton tonight there would be puppy news. Guess we will all have to do the puppy dance.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Traz said:


> I thought sure when I goton tonight there would be puppy news. Guess we will all have to do the puppy dance.


 Please do something!! I am going nuts! Rain dance as well since we are in a drought!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, there is always the naked chicken dance


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh she must be CLOSE if she is staring at her back end now!  Please have those babies Sam.....we are all cheering you on! :smooch: Thanks so much for the update....baby time Sam!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Still no word this morning....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come on Sam. You can do it.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

This is driving me crazy!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

She has had a further temp drop this morning. Vets will be this afternoon. When I rang it was early am, he said give it until tomorrow arvo! Well that would be today. 36 hours he said. Early am here 6.00 am. Have been up since 5.am getting son ready to go for the day to sports event! DH had a fire call in the middle of the night, and so in between checking on Sam I am exhausted! Sam says sorry for keeping you all in suspense for so long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you feel ike you have a maternity ward full of pacing aunts and uncles? LOL!!!!!

Sending a prayer for the best outcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Come on Sam....we are all ready for puppy pictures!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been following along without posting. Good luck! Prayers for healthy pups and a healthy Mom. I hope it's soon so you both can rest.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So hoping everything goes well today for Sam and her babies, and they are here soon! :smooch: I can believe you are tired....maybe you and Sam could catch a little nap before all the excitement starts. Thinking of you both, that you get some rest.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Temp still dropping. Big drop since last night. Now on 98.06. I think we are getting there slowly but surely! It has not been this low before even with all the fluctuations!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Come on, I have been doing the puppy dance all day. I am going to have to get Kadence to do it wioth me, maybe that is the trick. I will call her over & those puppies will be here in the next 12 hours!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds like GOOD news!!  I have a pregnancy timeline printed out for Lexi, and it sounds like this is where Sam is at based on that temperature. This is April 17th, just one day before Lexi's puppies are due, I am taking this from.


Twelve to 24 hours before she is due to deliver, the Dams rectal temperature may drop from 101 to 98 degrees.
A clear discharge from the vulva may occur.

This is based on an average of 63 days, though whelping may take place anywhere between day 59 to the 65th day.


So anxious to see your new little ones! :smooch:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

She's nesting. Yeah! The only problem is she wants to do it outside. I am wondering if this is the problem and holding her up? I just took her out on leash and she dragged me to the bottom of the yard where there is a wild rose bush. It looks more like a shrub, it is thick and has a good cover. lo and behold there is a big hole under it. She went in there and started digging like a dog posessed at a million miles an hour, then she just sat in it. I had to get my DH out to help get her back out of there. I was worried she might drop one out then and there. The though of climbing in that thing and grabbing a pup and scratching my whole body was not an option. Now what? She won't go in the whelping box, where there is a ton of newspaper waiting for shredding! How can we reach a compromise? Should I cut a branch off the rose bush and throw it in the whelping box? Any suggestions please and fast!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you gone in the whelping box with her?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh My Goodness!!!!!! I would certainly say it is time!!!!

I say get her in the box the best way you know how. I bet once she is in there, she will be fine.

How exciting!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Have ou gone in the whelping box with her?


 
That is what I would try as well. Climb in with her, and hopefully, she will feel secure with you there with her. Good idea when taking her out, to keep her on a leash. You don't want her dropping a puppy somewhere in the yard, especially not in the rose bush! Come


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Have ou gone in the whelping box with her?


 Yeah but she is still itching to get out. I just spoke to the vet, there is definitely more action happening now than this morning! Will stay with her all night and hopefully she will have them. If nothing by the morning, then we will take her in. Presumably for a c-section. I just tore up all the newspaper! maybe it will help! The vet said to just call if we need to. I will. don't worry! I also have all you guys here too!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Have ou gone in the whelping box with her?


 
That is what I would try as well. Climb in with her, and hopefully, she will feel secure with you there with her. Good idea when taking her out, to keep her on a leash. You don't want her dropping a puppy somewhere in the yard, especially not in the rose bush! Come on Sam...puppy time!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Want to move to chat? Or do you prefer to stay here?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Once the puppies began to appear we got rid of the shredded newspaper... it was sticking to everything. For us, towels were easier. 

Willl someone please make a pitcher of margaritas for us? This could be a long night.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Want to move to chat? Or do you prefer to stay here?


 Sorry Christine I was doing stuff!! I might stay here for now. It's late arvo here, got to think about dinner for kids etc etc. After they go to bed in a few hours I will go to chat! We are just trying to enclose the box a bit more. I am sure it's just psychological now! I will sleep in there with her if I have to!
P.S the panting is almost constant...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I was hoping that you had your hands full of puppies....


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

See, it was the puppy dance with my puppy! Come on Sam!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Traz said:


> See, it was the puppy dance with my puppy! Come on Sam!


 Did you do the chicken and rain dance too?????


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I sooo hope I wake up to news of puppies!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Me Too! I want to find news of new puppies when I get up tomorrow... um... later today.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hudson said:


> Good luck Phil, very exciting, little puppies not far away now!


Thanks Anne! I am going slightly mad waiting for her. She seems determined to whelp outside. Every time I take her out for a toilet break, she tries to bolt to the rose bush down the back yard. what a wonderful hole she has made in there! She is being a stubborn minx at the moment I tell you! Are you back from your trip???
Anyway, outside trips are on leash now!!! i think we are in for a long night ahead! I'm just having a wine or two to get me through! I am waiting for dinner, I will put the kids to bed, then lay in the box with her. We have put some extra boxes in to enclose it more and so she can't jump out. The vet told us to keep her in there whether she likes it or not! I don't know how to compromise with her! I just hope these pups are in more of a hurry than her! I am so over the waiting period. Her time is up! Overdue now by 3 days.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Any puppies yet?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hoping to hear an update soon!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Trying to calculate the time difference... I'm guessing that in OZ it's around 5:30 a.m. Monday morning. I think that if there is no puppy action by morning they will be talking with the vet to see what he/she recommends. ,


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey all. 3.24am Monday morning. Have had a few hours sleep while DH stayed with sam. No pups yet! She is nesting in the whelping box without me though! She ended going in there on her own. She's still got a light constant pant going on but no straining or pushing and she seems happy enough. What is going on with her? it's been 21 hours since the temp drop. still below 99. I'm guessing a trip to the vet will be in order today. I am so tired! I can still feel pups moving, her belly is rock hard. The vet said up to day 67 is quite normal!
She seems to be having a sleep now, so I might go join her beside the box and get a little shut eye too. At least in the last 24 hours we have started the nesting bit anyway! I was getting worried about that. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's on her way! A day or two of lower temp is okay- it's generally about 24 hours! Some don't nest. Some do. Some pant hard. Some don't. Trembling is a good sign it's close, very close, as is whining, grunting, ripples down the sides you can feel or even see, and fluid/licking frantically at her girl parts. Maybe she and I will "whelp together"


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is so exciting!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't stand this waiting!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh this is just so EXCITING!! Jenna......YES....maybe you two can have your baby/babies together! Wouldn't that be GREAT!! We would all be going back and forth for updates!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

any news??!!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She's on her way! A day or two of lower temp is okay- it's generally about 24 hours! Some don't nest. Some do. Some pant hard. Some don't. Trembling is a good sign it's close, very close, as is whining, grunting, ripples down the sides you can feel or even see, and fluid/licking frantically at her girl parts. Maybe she and I will "whelp together"


 She is one stubborn girl. My first child was 17 days late! Imagine the frustration with that one! its been 22 hours now!
I so need sleep.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Oh this is just so EXCITING!! Jenna......YES....maybe you two can have your baby/babies together! Wouldn't that be GREAT!! We would all be going back and forth for updates!!


 That would make for a busy forum then! Jenna, go eat a hot curry, followed by rasberry leaf tea! MMMm. maybe I could give Sam some tea?


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Best of luck! Catch up on your sleep now! Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nothing yet. When I woke up from a nap, she was out of the whelping box and sitting upright in the little baby bath that I have to put the pups in with the heat pad and hot water bottles. She had dragged a blanket and squashed it in there and was perched right up on top. It looked so funny seeing this huge pregnant dog perched on top of this tiny baby bath! She's still nesting. i can't get her to pee on the leash and i can't let her off it for fear of her going in the spot outside she has picked out! The pups have definitely moved downwards and she looks very lumpy. She's sort of walking funny, so we can't be far away. . We are taking her to the vet in about half an hour so they can check on her!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow 67 days seems like a long time. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Back from vets. She has til 4.00pm this afternoon to start contracting before intervention. It could be soon. there is nothing presenting yet in the pelvis, but while we were there a load of mucous started spilling out on the floor and she's dripping everywhere. She was feathered. I guess the vet trip scared her into it!!! The vet said she seems healthy and happy and can see no reason why it won't be soon. She said get her home and wait for things to start! God it better start soon. I need sleep! P.S the belly is rock hard.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That is GREAT news, that the Vet feels there is no problem, and it should be very SOON!!:crossfing Especially with that mucous plug coming out....I bet you will be having babies VERY SOON!! Best of luck to Sam and to you....I am so EXCITED for you!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im glad that nothing is wrong with Sam. I cant wait till the puppies start coming!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Waters have broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Happy Day !!!!!

:greenboun


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

YEAHHHHH.....here they come Sam!!! :smooch: We are all here just getting really EXCITED! Best wishes for an easy, uneventful delivery!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:
 YAY!!!!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HOW EXCITING!!!!
Go Sam, Go!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay... that's a step in the right direction...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come on Sam you are a brave girl. Get popping those puppies out


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing popped yet... Am in Chat Room with Phil. She is currently checking on Sam who seems to be pushing a little harder.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

The wait......is making us crazy. Anyones guess as to how many?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

puppy number 1 boy. 430 grams
YAY.
Came so fast. gotta go.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

YEAHHHH...bring them on Sam!! Now I have to find a chart that converts grams to oz. and pounds! Let the party begin!  Way to go Sam :smooch:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Let me know when you finish that conversion. The untrasound showed 5-6 puppies


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Let me know when you finish that conversion. The untrasound showed 5-6 puppies


Well...LOL...I did find a chart....it says, that 400 grams equals 14.10 oz., so just under a pound for 430 grams. Right...????


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, the puppies are coming, the puppies are coming.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Well....just heading to bed here....and can't wait to hear all the details in the morning. Can't wait to see those beautiful little babies. Sending hugs to you Phil and to your sweet Sam. :smooch:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

5 pups so far. two boys 3 girls!! All is well with my world so far!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo! Puppies!! Sending good vibes that all puppies and momma are doing well.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Big congratulations to you and Sam.

By morning I'm hoping for answers to some questions.

What was the range of weights? Was puppy #1 the largest of the litter.
Did the vet give her an injection of Oxytocin.

Oh, and photos please.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yea puppies!! 
Hope Sam & the family are doing well


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

number 6 just popped out. no warning. X- rays said 4 maybe 5. Poor little one struggled. we revived her for 20 minutes. We have called her Hero. She is the smallest so far. We can't get her to suck much, but we saved her after an epic battle.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG No. 7. the biggest of the lot. a boy!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

So much for 4 or 5!!!!!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought I'd catch up with this thread and what an exciting time!!! Congratulations on your litter of 7 (so far!) babies... well done to you all. This is just so exciting!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

congratulations on the puppies Phil.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

tanyac said:


> I thought I'd catch up with this thread and what an exciting time!!! Congratulations on your litter of 7 (so far!) babies... well done to you all. This is just so exciting!!!


Thank you. The cuteness is killing me! I think she is done. The x-rays were so wrong!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 1 contraction and a puppy just shot out light shot through thru glass!!! Number 8 is a girl!!! She came out so fast. No grunting, moaning, panting, just puppy! Her name is Ember!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> congratulations on the puppies Phil.


 Thanks Tara, great to see you posting!! Do you still have Shelley??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> So much for 4 or 5!!!!!!


HA! Congrats. Rads allow a vet to count visible spines. If there are a lot of puppies, often, some will be behind others and will be missed. Obviously the case here. 
Is everyone nursing?


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

PJD001 said:


> Thanks Tara, great to see you posting!! Do you still have Shelley??


Yes i still have Shelley i took her to the vet 3 days later after writing that post. The vet put her on ovarid to see if that will calm her down. Well it has done wanders but i don't want to keep her on it forever. I just want to break the habit of digging and chewing up blankets.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

5 girls, 3 boys!!!!! Their names are:
Boy ! green boy 1st born: Inferno 15.16 ounces * (he is the boss already!!)
Red girl; Blaze: 2nd born 14.5 ounces
Yellow girl : 3rd born Flame 11.95 ounces.
Golden boy "Storm": 4th born 15.873 ounces
Blue Wool girl " Flare" 5th born 14.7 ounces
Our special girl " Hero" who we fought so hard to save. 6th born 11.88 ounces fighting so hard still. What a fight!!!!!!!!!!! She is truly a hero because she fought so hard to stay in this world. She was not responsive, breathing or anything when she came out. Our little battler girl has survived. Our runt girl. I will love her forever. Such a special place in our hearts. If you knew how hard we fought to get her going...........
"Thermo!" 7th born.16.049 ounces!! Our biggest boy!! And our surprise!!!
Last but not of all least>>>>>>>"Ember" our strripey girl...8th born.13.6 ounces!!!!!!
Our "Fire" litter is here!!! Oh how precious and loving they are!!! Photos tomorrow!!! and lots of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats!!!! That's great. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Have been following this post since i first saw it, congatulations, i was getting so excited for you, cant wait for the pics


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats. That is wonderful news. I am so glad they all arrived safely. And loving he names. Too cute.

Look forward to pics and so glad that little Hero fought to stay alive. Sounds like a special little girl there.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice job Sam...........and you guys too for helping. Ha Ha
Congratulations


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations. I am so glad that all is well.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> HA! Congrats. Rads allow a vet to count visible spines. If there are a lot of puppies, often, some will be behind others and will be missed. Obviously the case here.
> Is everyone nursing?


 Yes everyone nursing eventually. We are making sure of it. No.6 girl is sucking now! She is still a little weak. we gave her CPR, and mouth to mouth. had the vet on the phone! We dipped her in cold water as a last resort and it saved her!!! The vet told me not to.... but it worked. She took a deep breath and cried. So did we!! I had nothing to lose, she was already dead theoretically. I had to get the kids out of there quickly as we thought she was done at number 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There was a fair degree of running around and panic. We threw her in Sam's water bowl. Rubbed her vigorously and then put her in a towel we heated in the microwave! We kept rubbing her, swinging her and aspirating her after that. it worked. Thank God for the internet. I had read this a few days ago. She is our "Hero girl" because so. fought so hard. We named them the "fire " litter because of the recent fire's here and my DH went off to fight them. We found out she was pregnant during these tragic fires. Sam is being an amazing Mum! We only had to help number 3 and 6. number 3 girl Sam just left, Did not open the sac and not eat the afterbirth. She was also sitting on it!!!!!!!! She had no grunts or groans or heavy panting


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay for Hero  Definitely a forever bond with that little girl :heartbeat


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow... once Sam got going there was no stopping her!. Eight? Eight! And all alive. You did a spectacular job as midwife. Congratulations! Eight (shaking my head in amazement.)


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, yay! I'm so excited, and SO THANKFUL that you were able to pull Hero through! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations! I kept checking this thread and hitting "last page" - this morning several pages had been added since my last check. So happy everyone is doing well.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations and way to go, Sam!! I can't wait to see the pictures of those beautiful babies!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on a beautiful,healthy and LARGE litter!.
Can't wait to see the pictures!.
By the way,we're HOLDING YOU,ON LOADS OF PICTURES!!!.


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!! So glad everyone is doing well. That was so exciting. Can't wait to see the puppies.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow!! 8 puppies and all is well! So glad that Hero made it. Good job you guys! And Sam too! LOL!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, so exciting. I went back on the threads to see when the first pup came and I posted right before you announced first puppy, missed it by 20min. Great job with Hero. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This is such WONDERFUL news this morning!! WOW....that is a BIG litter...same as Lexi had. Well....she had 10, but two were still born. We also had a little fighter....we named her Little Bit. She only weighed 8 oz. at birth, but after a lot of special care, feeding her with a syringe, because she was to weak to suckle, she ended up growing up just beautiful! Praying for the same thing for your tiniest special little one. 
CONGRATULATIONS for a job well done Sam and her human team of midwives! You did a wonderful job!! Can't wait to see pictures of all of those little Cuties!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!! *8?? *HOw awesome!! I cant believe Sam had that many!! Congratulations on the puppies and saving Hero....You are a hero.Im sure she will hold a special place in your heart!!
Cant wait for the pictures!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, I'm so pleased it all went so well... give yourself a big pat on the back for saving that precious little baby... I hope she thrives!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the big litter and that everyone is doing well. Cant wait to see the pictures of all them and love their names.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This was the first thread I checked this morning... CONGRATS!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW!!!!8 awesome puppies.Way to go Sam!!!!!Congratulations.Can't wait to see a pictures.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoping that all 8 puppies, Sam, and you are doing well. Any chance that you have at least one photo for us today?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????? Please


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, we have had a busy night and a trip to the vet this morning. All is well! The vet was just checking puppers and Sam are OK. She said they were strong little guys!! I know. They are already getting their own little personalities! Little Hero is doing great too. They crawl everywhere!! I will post some pics later in detail when I have some time to resize them all, but in the meantime you can get your fix at the link below!

www.mdcomp.com.au/Puppies


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS they are adorable!!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a great birth story to post as well. I have my daughter sick today as well so a trip to the doctors again for her. Busy Busy!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm better now. Glad everyone is doing great, especially little Hero!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful Mama and pups!.
congrats!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Which one is Hero? Is she the light blue one?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

They are just adorable, good job glad to hear everyone is doing great.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What sweet pictures. Sam looks like a great momma.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are just darling!!! Thanks for the pictures!! Hope your daughter is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh, there adorable, they look so good. Sam looks like a proud Mommy!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sam looks so relieved and happy in that last shot! The puppies are so sweet!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Both the puppies and Sam are just Beautiful!!:smooch: She looks like she is so happy, and pleased with her babies! Thank you for posting the pictures.....it is wonderful to see everyone looking so GREAT! I sure hope your Daughter is feeling better also!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have started a new thread called Sam's fire litter with the whole birth story and pics!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Link to "Sam's Fire Litter and Birth Story"

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=54135


----------

